# newbie in kent . got a prob !



## sam4530s (May 4, 2010)

hi all 
i have just rescued 20 lab mice from a customer that i know and i have been taken in by how intresting they are.
i'm looking for some harvest mice as pets now also (there my fav) can anyone help me find some im willing to travel.
i live in kent . 
regards sam atb

ps thanks for letting me join the site


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

If you are after Harvest Mice, post an ad in the "Wanted" section and you will be more likely to get a response. Good luck with finding some.


----------



## sam4530s (May 4, 2010)

ok i will try that if i can find my way lol thanks


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and well done on rescuing the lab mice


----------

